# Extreme Makeover WL!!!



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 19, 2011)

Ya really want to like that Chris Powell guy... he's been finding some smokin' SSBBWs:eat2: this season... their lives are not happy, but it's tough to see him 'deflate' those folks... but the first 10min are like FA-porn. Wonder where his erotic fixation comes into the whole dynamic... first he gets those firm solid:bounce: hugs and then they get squishier and squishier...:sad::goodbye:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG twice-at-least they give you this 5-second b&w clip of the staff shoving that nice 456lb Texas mom newd into the BMI pod that's Roll-Heaven.:eat2: The whole Guilty-Pleasure:blush: aspect of watching this on Disney-owned pre-cable network-TV:huh: is the ultimate in something-or-other.:happy::blush::shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

Are there any taint closeups, Ned? B/c that's my particular crank-turner; without that, I probably won't watch it.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 19, 2011)

Jes said:


> Are there any taint closeups, Ned? B/c that's my particular crank-turner; without that, I probably won't watch it.


 Maybe a quick subliminal...:smitten: I shoulda Saved Programs it to see, but it just gets sad after the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Maybe a quick subliminal...:smitten: I shoulda Saved Programs it to see, but it just gets sad after the first 10 minutes.



Bummer. Good-quality fat taint is hard to come by, but like you said, it's ABC Family. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw that show last night, for the first time. I usually just skip those types of shows. My surprise and shock, she was wearing one of my swimsuits in a pic montage. It was the cherry print flounce top... I thought she looked good! I didnt watch it all the way through. I got distracted by reruns of Criminal Minds.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

ByRoSwim said:


> I saw that show last night, for the first time. I usually just skip those types of shows. My surprise and shock, she was wearing one of my swimsuits in a pic montage. It was the cherry print flounce top... I thought she looked good! I didnt watch it all the way through. I got distracted by reruns of Criminal Minds.



CONGRATS! That's definitely exciting. But if they're showing her in a swimsuit bottom, I think Ned might be holding out on us. Ned?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 19, 2011)

Jes said:


> CONGRATS! That's definitely exciting. But if they're showing her in a swimsuit bottom, I think Ned might be holding out on us. Ned?


 Don't give me too much credit for being Master of the Universe...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Chris seems like a nice enough guy,the women are truely beautiful from the start.the lady they show yesterday from haslet,TX.she was smookin hot damn.:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Ned, what's wrong with squishy?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems it's code for " no longer has that perky youthful fullness ". 

Cartoons are great that way.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 20, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Seems it's code for " no longer has that perky youthful fullness ".
> 
> Cartoons are great that way.


 The Squish is good: Heather:bow: patented the whole 'Squishy Hugs' greeting... I was speculating on Powell's favorite texture-as-it-changes. I got to hug BigCutie Cindy about 6 months before her untimely end and she was solid! It really was like hugging a bodybuilder, not that I've ever done that. Not that there's anything wrong with that.:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The Squish is good: Heather:bow: patented the whole 'Squishy Hugs' greeting... I was speculating on Powell's favorite texture-as-it-changes. I got to hug BigCutie Cindy about 6 months before her untimely end and she was solid! It really was like hugging a bodybuilder, not that I've ever done that. Not that there's anything wrong with that.:blush::blush::blush:


But see, there could be something wrong with it. I had pneumonia for a long time and didn't know it. One of the symptoms which almost caused an untimely end was that I was solid like a bodybuilder because I was full of fluid from infection, so what may be beautiful to an admirer could be the cause of death to the object of affection.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The Squish is good: Heather:bow: patented the whole 'Squishy Hugs' greeting... I was speculating on Powell's favorite texture-as-it-changes. I got to hug BigCutie Cindy about 6 months before her untimely end and she was solid! It really was like hugging a bodybuilder, not that I've ever done that. Not that there's anything wrong with that.:blush::blush::blush:



* just shakes head *


----------



## Lamia (Jul 20, 2011)

All of these weight loss shows make me wonder how many guys there are out there now who get off on seeing women lose weight.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2011)

Sometimes a fat woman's overall body is out of proportion with her taint... it's like a kind of KelliGirl syndrome, only with taint. I think that might be what Ned is talking about, but I won't put words in his mouth.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lamia said:


> All of these weight loss shows make me wonder how many guys there are out there now who get off on seeing women lose weight.




i like the before result,but not the end result.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 20, 2011)

Lamia said:


> All of these weight loss shows make me wonder how many guys there are out there now who get off on seeing women lose weight.


 THAT is a bizarre:doh: and interesting comment. I think it's more that ABC has to use this format to please as many as possible, offend as few as possible, and service its longtime fascist agenda by 'caving' to Size Acceptance as gradually as possible. Are there guys out there that 'tumesce' seeing bodies 'detumesce'? Counterintuitive but possible.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 20, 2011)

mossystate said:


> * just shakes head *


 I have every confidence that you are a coordinated individual who can shake head:huh: and purse lips:kiss2: at the same time. CastingPearls:bow: has been a great supporter for awhile now and I'm regretting any upset to her, but mossystate this IS DIMENSIONS, y'know. This is where guys like me go.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 20, 2011)

Jes said:


> Sometimes a fat woman's overall body is out of proportion with her taint... it's like a kind of KelliGirl syndrome, only with taint. I think that might be what Ned is talking about, but I won't put words in his mouth.


 Perish the thought. No really, perish it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Are there guys out there that 'tumesce' seeing bodies 'detumesce'? Counterintuitive but possible.



there must be men and women whose cranks are turned over loss. I'm not sure why you'd say it's counterintuitive. People pay to watch women in high heels crush big roaches, so I mean, there's just GOTTA be room for evey flavor at the Fetish Buffet!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> But see, there could be something wrong with it. I had pneumonia for a long time and didn't know it. One of the symptoms which almost caused an untimely end was that I was solid like a bodybuilder because I was full of fluid from infection, so what may be beautiful to an admirer could be the cause of death to the object of affection.


 This adds to a revelation I got only last month... one of the DIMz ladies I've been fondest of for two entire decades told me that she's long had a diabetes-linked kidney condition wherein... if she loses interest in food due to an emotional crisis, she'll literally piss away 60lbs in a week. This explains the 'wobbly' 'waterbed' motion that seemed so cool. Yipes. And actually she looks so much like CastingPearls:wubu: that I've speculated they might be distant cousins. I was a little irked at some of the earlier responses but now I think we've made some connections nobody's made before. I think my late wife may've had the same syndrome, sad to say.


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2011)

Lamia said:


> All of these weight loss shows make me wonder how many guys there are out there now who get off on seeing women lose weight.



I recently asked a similar question in the 'Fat Sexuality' thread and nobody here copped to being turned on by weight loss as seen in shows like this, so the folks who do get turned on by weight loss are not hanging out here, it seems.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 22, 2011)

butch said:


> I recently asked a similar question in the 'Fat Sexuality' thread and nobody here copped to being turned on by weight loss as seen in shows like this, so the folks who do get turned on by weight loss are not hanging out here, it seems.


 I don't think Chris Powell's johnson tumesces in inverse proportion to his clients' dwindlings. I think he knows there's a steady supply of fresh newbies:eat2: as long as he can visibly dwindle the current crop down there at HQ.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2011)

It's somehow comforting after all these years Ned - you're still you.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 22, 2011)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> It's somehow comforting after all these years Ned - you're still you.


 Check out the ginormous thread on FB's Stark Raving Fat where a cabal of hot:smitten: unFeminist antiFeeder chicks:eat2: play Wind Up The Curmudgeon. http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/347570880589 it's sort of a spinoff of this Thread.:huh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Check out the ginormous thread on FB's Stark Raving Fat where a cabal of hot:smitten: unFeminist antiFeeder chicks:eat2: play Wind Up The Curmudgeon. http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/347570880589 it's sort of a spinoff of this Thread.:huh:


Sadly, non-members won't be able to see it, Ned. 

Curmudgeon, btw, is not on the top 10 list of terms I'd use to describe you.

Not even in the top 100.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 22, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sadly, non-members won't be able to see it, Ned.
> 
> Curmudgeon, btw, is not on the top 10 list of terms I'd use to describe you.
> 
> Not even in the top 100.


 I just turned 60 and curmudging is the only way to cope with such an eventuality.:huh:


----------



## imfree (Jul 22, 2011)

Lamia said:


> All of these weight loss shows make me wonder how many guys there are out there now who get off on seeing women lose weight.



I've often wondered that, myself. Maybe it's an inflated male ego fantasy thing about "she wants me/sex more than food" kind o' garbage.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 22, 2011)

imfree said:


> I've often wondered that, myself. Maybe it's an inflated male ego fantasy thing about "she wants me/sex more than food" kind o' garbage.



But that implies wg fetishists want to be with someone who wants food more than they want their partner.

I would lay money on the fact that their are weight loss fetishists. I would lay money on it. If there are weight gain fetishists and people who love bodybuilders and every other type of body change, why WOULDN'T there be weight loss fetishists? It also makes sense they wouldn't be in SA, since no one is openly displaying their weigh loss here.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> But that implies wg fetishists want to be with someone who wants food more than they want their partner.
> 
> I would lay money on the fact that their are weight loss fetishists. I would lay money on it. If their are weight gain fetishists and people who love bodybuilders and every other type of body change, why WOULDN'T there be weight loss fetishists? It also makes sense they wouldn't be in SA, since no one is openly displaying their weigh loss here.



I have seen all internet (do or die, guys!) and yes, I can vouch for the existence of weight-loss fetishists.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 22, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I have seen all internet (do or die, guys!) and yes, I can vouch for the existence of weight-loss fetishists.



Yeah, I just looked it up, it seems to be true. I also discovered sneeze fetishists and latex encasement fetishists. Think it's safe to say there's someone somewhere fetishizing absolutely everything.  I also once found a website for people who had transformation fetishes in general, in other words, it had weight loss, weight gain, muscle building,as well as fictional things like morphing into a werewolf and stuff. Fetishes can be multiple and complex.


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 27, 2011)

Jes said:


> Sometimes a fat woman's overall body is out of proportion with her taint... it's like a kind of KelliGirl syndrome, only with taint. I think that might be what Ned is talking about, but I won't put words in his mouth.



kelligirl had a freakishly small head...like from beetlejuice


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 27, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I just turned 60 and curmudging is the only way to cope with such an eventuality.:huh:



no fucking way 60?! you look great serious

pekar looked 70 his whole life

crumb's looked 65 since 68'

illustrating has been good to you


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> kelligirl had a freakishly small head...like from beetlejuice



This thread is about taints, son, not heads. Keep up.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yeah, I just looked it up, it seems to be true. I also discovered sneeze fetishists and latex encasement fetishists. Think it's safe to say there's someone somewhere fetishizing absolutely everything.  I also once found a website for people who had transformation fetishes in general, in other words, it had weight loss, weight gain, muscle building,as well as fictional things like morphing into a werewolf and stuff. Fetishes can be multiple and complex.


 LossLovers?!! A good argument for reinstating the Draft.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> LossLovers?!! A good argument for reinstating the Draft.



I am always heartened to see how tolerant you are, Ned. How accepting. How understanding.

It really must be impossible to live up to your: bigger, faster, more! standards.

What was that myth about FAs again? It was already discounted on the F/FA board, right?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 29, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> LossLovers?!! A good argument for reinstating the Draft.



I've asked it before, and I'll ask it again, what the hell is wrong with you? This offends me on so many levels, I can't even begin to express my feelings and for me, that's rare.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 29, 2011)

Lamia said:


> All of these weight loss shows make me wonder how many guys there are out there now who get off on seeing women lose weight.



"ooh yeah ignore that plate of food ooh girl you look so good when you deprive yourself"


----------



## imfree (Jul 29, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> "ooh yeah ignore that plate of food ooh girl you look so good when you deprive yourself"



I guess it really doesn't really matter, feeder or starver, either way, it's playing on self-esteem to control another person.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> I guess it really doesn't really matter, feeder or starver, either way, it's playing on self-esteem to control another person.



Someone rep Imfree please....this hits the nail on the head!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> I guess it really doesn't really matter, feeder or starver, either way, it's playing on self-esteem to control another person.



oh yeah, because when someone chooses to gain or lose weight for themselves, it's never ever ever ever because _they_ want to for themselves.
ever.
there are no such things as gainers and dieters.






never ever.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 29, 2011)

"You must spread more rep before repping "I'm free" again!

DANG. I tried, Janelle!


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> oh yeah, because when someone chooses to gain or lose weight for themselves, it's never ever ever ever because _they_ want to for themselves.
> ever.
> there are no such things as gainers and dieters.
> 
> ...



This thread is about dieters, and Ned is miserable, JUST MISERABLE, about that. He doesn't like it. He doesn't want it. He'd love to eradicate it. It horrifies him to turn on the TV and see women doing it. Won't someone please think about the Neds?


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 29, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> oh yeah, because when someone chooses to gain or lose weight for themselves, it's never ever ever ever because _they_ want to for themselves.
> ever.
> there are no such things as gainers and dieters.
> 
> ...



Clearly there are....but I was under the impression we were talking about people who got off from making someone else lose or gain.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 29, 2011)

Jes said:


> Won't someone please think about the Neds?



never. his emoticon abuse is an affront to my religion.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2011)

Ned also likes to snag pictures of women and post them, without permission, on FB groups in order to _try_ and humiliate them, and enjoy comments from others like, " ew, I need bleach for my eyes "...which are then met with laughter. He did that to me, yesterday, and the owner of the group participated in it and didn't remove it until someone scared him. 

Who needs VeryFatWomen37 ( which has been mentioned and discussed a lot out here ), when we have Ned and Dan in our community.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 29, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Ned also likes to snag pictures of women and post them, without permission, on FB groups in order to _try_ and humiliate them, and enjoy comments from others like, " ew, I need bleach for my eyes "...which are then met with laughter. He did that to me, yesterday, and the owner of the group participated in it and didn't remove it until someone scared him.
> 
> Who needs VeryFatWomen37 ( which has been mentioned and discussed a lot out here ), when we have Ned and Dan in our community.



Wow, what a douchebag.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 29, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> LossLovers?!! A good argument for reinstating the Draft.



Do tell me how this is any different than cheerleading, coaching, not to mention downright funnel feeding a person (often a woman) to gain weight past what is normal for his or her body? And when you're done with that, kindly tell me why, if you desire acceptance for your particular fetish, you can't provide support for someone else's? That you see it so icky that you'd wish them dead for participating in it?



imfree said:


> I guess it really doesn't really matter, feeder or starver, either way, it's playing on self-esteem to control another person.



BINGO! It's all about control, baby.



lypeaches said:


> Someone rep Imfree please....this hits the nail on the head!



I got him for ya.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 29, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Ned also likes to snag pictures of women and post them, without permission, on FB groups in order to _try_ and humiliate them, and enjoy comments from others like, " ew, I need bleach for my eyes "...which are then met with laughter. He did that to me, yesterday, and the owner of the group participated in it and didn't remove it until someone scared him.
> 
> Who needs VeryFatWomen37 ( which has been mentioned and discussed a lot out here ), when we have Ned and Dan in our community.


 I'd feel a little more contrite if this were truly a plural activity and not the first time in a dozen years I've ever felt moved to post what is after all mossy's DIMzpage avatar not some candid snapshot. The intent was to cut thru the posturing, and be complimentary ~ the dogpiling by the dudes afterward was not my intent. I was not aware of a lot of preexisting animosities or I wouldn't've. I do apologize, although mossy is loving the rush of righteous indignation a little much. I lost a few fans but got some backup from fresh ones. And this thread IS what started the whole bloodbath, turns out.:doh:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 29, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Check out the ginormous thread on FB's Stark Raving Fat where a cabal of hot:smitten: unFeminist antiFeeder chicks:eat2: play Wind Up The Curmudgeon. http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/347570880589 it's sort of a spinoff of this Thread.:huh:


 This has been escalating for a week. And simmering:eat2: for 2 days before that. Like I say, I'm new to the Senior Citizen worldview.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 30, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> "ooh yeah ignore that plate of food ooh girl you look so good when you deprive yourself"



Is not the encourager into dieting the same as the encourager into gaining?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads like this remind me of how inherently worthless the majority of posters on this and other sites/groups of a similar bent are. 

Let's get it out of the way, Size Acceptance or Fat Acceptance is the absolute simplest of ideas ""my weight&#8800;my worth." It's an idea so simple that with even the slightest effort you can generate positive change re:views of SA; just imagine what could be done if people coordinated on forwarding SA through direct action.

But we can't do that because everywhere falls into the self-defeating black hole of arguing and dissecting EVERY FUCKING THING anyone says on this and other boards. At some point you have to consider, the problem isn't Dimensions, NAAFA or another forum, it isn't debates on WLS, sexuality, objectification and feederism, and all the other bullshit that flows through the fatosphere. It's you.

When you expend all your SA time constantly haranguing one another here and on Facebook rather than getting the fuck off the computer and doing something worthwhile you're part of the reason why this movement barely inches forward with so simple an ideal and such a large base of potential activists.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, you expected this. It depends on who ' you ' like, and what you think you know about everybody else. But....* golf clap *. 
It's not about anything here...there...wherever...being the end all be all, and lots of people know this and live accordingly. Hell, why do people, including those you admire, create those ' horrible ' Facebook groups, for example. They do it because they want to be entertained and/or to strut/puff out a chest amongst the other " worthless people " who like them. They want places where they will be admired for things they do, and to judge anyone not doing exactly what they do, in the way they do it. Human stuff, but not exactly the only game in town, especially when the focus is mostly attraction.
Lots of folks know, without a doubt, that there are groups ( online and otherwise ) that are not about Kings and Queens. Those groups and the activism that thrives in them, are treated with the respect they deserve, while still disagreeing when need be and putting heads together to find as much common ground as possible. 
Lots of people are able to expend lots of energies, in many ways, in many places. You have your own routine, and yet, who can really say that that is all there is to you. Your definition of activism might just be more narrow than those you sneer at. Ya never know.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 30, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Is not the encourager into dieting the same as the encourager into gaining?



i don't recall saying it wasn't


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 31, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, you expected this. It depends on who ' you ' like, and what you think you know about everybody else. But....* golf clap *.
> It's not about anything here...there...wherever...being the end all be all, and lots of people know this and live accordingly. Hell, why do people, including those you admire, create those ' horrible ' Facebook groups, for example. They do it because they want to be entertained and/or to strut/puff out a chest amongst the other " worthless people " who like them. They want places where they will be admired for things they do, and to judge anyone not doing exactly what they do, in the way they do it. Human stuff, but not exactly the only game in town, especially when the focus is mostly attraction.
> Lots of folks know, without a doubt, that there are groups ( online and otherwise ) that are not about Kings and Queens. Those groups and the activism that thrives in them, are treated with the respect they deserve, while still disagreeing when need be and putting heads together to find as much common ground as possible.
> Lots of people are able to expend lots of energies, in many ways, in many places. You have your own routine, and yet, who can really say that that is all there is to you. Your definition of activism might just be more narrow than those you sneer at. Ya never know.


 I had to have my Charlie Sheen Moment.:sad: Now Anger Management prevails...:batting:


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 31, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i don't recall saying it wasn't



True, but I don't recall you saying that it is, which is marked difference.
Do you feel encouragement from either side (loss or gain) is as creepy as you made it sound in your post?

_"ooh yeah ignore that plate of food ooh girl you look so good when you deprive yourself"_


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I had to have my Charlie Sheen Moment.:sad: Now Anger Management prevails...:batting:



isn't it time to put the 60 yr old dinosaur FA philosophy to bed and be more serious and apply what is learned IRL all of these years? or is it better to continue on being insensitive to anyone with a self protective bone in her fat lil body? its a new day brother. there is a person behind all of that lovely fat. no wonder people get such an awful impression--sexy infecton filled BBWs and all. i'd like to be able to respect, but i'm getting nothing man.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 31, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I had to have my Charlie Sheen Moment.:sad: Now Anger Management prevails...:batting:



Why? Why did you "have to" have a Charlie Sheen Moment? Is he to be held up as some sort of male standard of behavior? The guy's a drug abusing misogynist. That really what you're aiming for?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 1, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Do you feel encouragement from either side (loss or gain) is as creepy as you made it sound in your post?
> 
> _"ooh yeah ignore that plate of food ooh girl you look so good when you deprive yourself"_



short answer: if i didn't think it was creepy, i wouldn't have made the joke.

longer answer: it _can_ be creepy, but it's not always. i mean, encouraging a stranger is creepy, yeah. but there _is_ such a thing as sexy talk between two _consenting_ aduts.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> short answer: if i didn't think it was creepy, i wouldn't have made the joke.
> 
> longer answer: it _can_ be creepy, but it's not always. i mean, encouraging a stranger is creepy, yeah. but there _is_ such a thing as sexy talk between two _consenting_ aduts.



the real short answer would be: YES

longer response: So, certain criteria need to be met. The person who encourages/promotes/supports weight loss or encourages/promotes/support weight gain is creepy when they do it to strangers. This site has a lot of people who encourage/promote/support weight gain and they express their opinions to the strangers who frequent Dimensions all the time.
Creepy?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 1, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> longer response: So, certain criteria need to be met. The person who encourages/promotes/supports weight loss or encourages/promotes/support weight gain is creepy when they do it to strangers. This site has a lot of people who encourage/promote/support weight gain and they express their opinions to the strangers who frequent Dimensions all the time.
> Creepy?


when strangers are involved.



vardon_grip said:


> the real short answer would be: YES


why ask questions if you're just gonna answer them yourself?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 1, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> isn't it time to put the 60 yr old dinosaur FA philosophy to bed and be more serious and apply what is learned IRL all of these years? or is it better to continue on being insensitive to anyone with a self protective bone in her fat lil body? its a new day brother. there is a person behind all of that lovely fat. no wonder people get such an awful impression--sexy infecton filled BBWs and all. i'd like to be able to respect, but i'm getting nothing man.


 The concept of 'Real Life' at this late date in American culture is certainly a topic worthy:bow: of exploration. I've probably opted-out from it and may never find my way back. I'm thinking with 'sexy infecton filled BBWs' you're referring to castingpearls' personal reminiscence... my original purely-aesthetic:eat2: comments were further up the causative chain of the discussion. I'm laying out the basic id-impulse that informed most of print-DIMENSIONS' fantasy-fiction. I'm all about finding some bemused pleasure within the patterns of a dysfunctional culture. Amping up the entropy isn't really the goal, although we all do that every time we turn on a light-switch.:doh: I never claimed to be a Role Model For Youth, goddess help their blighted-futured souls. Putting Dystopia to bed is a wise impulse, but Dystopia wants to stay up all nite websurfing.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> why ask questions if you're just gonna answer them yourself?



You have your way of not responding directly to my questions and I have my way of trying to make things more direct. I will take it as a matter style at this point.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 1, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The concept of 'Real Life' at this late date in American culture is certainly a topic worthy:bow: of exploration. I've probably opted-out from it and may never find my way back. I'm thinking with 'sexy infecton filled BBWs' you're referring to castingpearls' personal reminiscence... my original purely-aesthetic:eat2: comments were further up the causative chain of the discussion. I'm laying out the basic id-impulse that informed most of print-DIMENSIONS' fantasy-fiction. I'm all about finding some bemused pleasure within the patterns of a dysfunctional culture. Amping up the entropy isn't really the goal, although we all do that every time we turn on a light-switch.:doh: I never claimed to be a Role Model For Youth, goddess help their blighted-futured souls. Putting Dystopia to bed is a wise impulse, but Dystopia wants to stay up all nite websurfing.




no need to be a role model. what about just human and real? we already know its not a lotus you're sleeping on. but slide aside the facade for a few moments, at least sometimes.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 2, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> no need to be a role model. what about just human and real? we already know its not a lotus you're sleeping on. but slide aside the facade for a few moments, at least sometimes.


 Commentators were discussing NYState passing Gay Marriage and the mannerisms of Michelle Bachman's husband, and an Alzheimer's researcher at Salon Dot Com said that in Alzheimer's patients:doh: the identification of one's Sexual Target:eat2: is the absolute LAST thing to go. I'm not saying I dislike the human form in any of its myriad variations but fetish-wise as one gets older one distills the precise ideal:wubu: from all encounters. Anything shallowing-out those elbow dimples, as I state in a seminal 1981 Stan Mack VILLAGE VOICE comicstrip... is like a drought-stricken farmer watching his crops dwindle in the field...


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Anything shallowing-out those elbow dimples, as I state in a seminal 1981 Stan Mack VILLAGE VOICE comicstrip... is like a drought-stricken farmer watching his crops dwindle in the field...



Fat women aren't crops. And you aren't the farmer.


And the thought of you fantasizing about this is horrible to me.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 2, 2011)

am i seriously the only person thinking about the real issue here?
Ned Sonntag's constant emoticon abuse must be stopped.
they are emoticons, not punctuation marks.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 2, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Commentators were discussing NYState passing Gay Marriage and the mannerisms of Michelle Bachman's husband, and an Alzheimer's researcher at Salon Dot Com said that in Alzheimer's patients:doh: the identification of one's Sexual Target:eat2: is the absolute LAST thing to go. I'm not saying I dislike the human form in any of its myriad variations but fetish-wise as one gets older one distills the precise ideal:wubu: from all encounters. Anything shallowing-out those elbow dimples, as I state in a seminal 1981 Stan Mack VILLAGE VOICE comicstrip... is like a drought-stricken farmer watching his crops dwindle in the field...



what happens when one has totally lost touch with reality? well, if they ever were in touch? in some cases maybe late stage Alzheimer's should be a welcomed event?

also thanks for clarifying that its a fat fetish for you.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 2, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> am i seriously the only person thinking about the real issue here?
> Ned Sonntag's constant emoticon abuse must be stopped.
> they are emoticons, not punctuation marks.



deflecting the obviously messed up perspectives are we? go ahead joke it away.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 2, 2011)

Jes said:


> Fat women aren't crops. And you aren't the farmer.
> 
> 
> And the thought of you fantasizing about this is horrible to me.


 It's an analogy wrapped in a metaphor:doh: with a simile topping.:eat2: Of me reminiscing:huh: about a statement I made to a fellow cartoonist:bow: thirty years ago. Thanks for sharing your horror. Let the healing begin.:kiss2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 2, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> what happens when one has totally lost touch with reality? well, if they ever were in touch? in some cases maybe late stage Alzheimer's should be a welcomed event?
> 
> also thanks for clarifying that its a fat fetish for you.


 Time wounds all heels.:doh: May your elbow-dimples retain their loveliness long after i have shuffled off.:goodbye: From Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, 1606:

DOMITIUS ENOBARBUS:
Never; he will not:
Age cannot wither her, nor custom stale
Her infinite variety: other women cloy
The appetites they feed: but she makes hungry
Where most she satisfies; for vilest things
Become themselves in her: that the holy priests
Bless her when she is riggish.:eat2:


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 2, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Time wounds all heels.:doh: May your elbow-dimples retain their loveliness long after i have shuffled off.:goodbye: From Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, 1606:
> 
> DOMITIUS ENOBARBUS:
> Never; he will not:
> ...




zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 2, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 I am The Perfect Drug. Yves St.Laurent should make a Perfume from my Musk.:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

In my life, if fantasy play contributed to a death, I wouldn't ever get a lady boner over the fantasy again. What does it say about someone who continues to nurture and embrace (to a fanatical degree) the fetish? Very disturbing to me.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Thanks for sharing your horror. Let the healing begin



You're welcome; but I wish you'd stop sharing yours, so the healing might really have a chance to begin.

Who Would Jesus Feed? Seriously? SERIOUSLY, Ned?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 3, 2011)

Jes said:


> You're welcome; but I wish you'd stop sharing yours, so the healing might really have a chance to begin.
> 
> Who Would Jesus Feed? Seriously? SERIOUSLY, Ned?


 Never been more serious in my life which admittedly isn't saying much.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

"stitch popping"?

I've just realized that pretty much everything, including real, live, people, is a cartoon to you. I've thought something like that for awhile, but never could articulate it exactly. It's very unappealing.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 4, 2011)

Jes said:


> "stitch popping"?
> 
> I've just realized that pretty much everything, including real, live, people, is a cartoon to you. I've thought something like that for awhile, but never could articulate it exactly. It's very unappealing.


 And yet so endlessly fascinating.:batting: Don't undervalue your articulation skills.:huh::bow:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 4, 2011)

Jes said:


> You're welcome; but I wish you'd stop sharing yours, so the healing might really have a chance to begin.
> 
> Who Would Jesus Feed? Seriously? SERIOUSLY, Ned?


 Wasn't:huh: that a post of mine on the Weight Board?:eat1: What happiness were you hoping to incur on the Weight Board?


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Wasn't:huh: that a post of mine on the Weight Board?:eat1: What happiness were you hoping to incur on the Weight Board?



So you're saying there's no happiness to be found there? I'm surprised to hear that coming from you.


----------



## KingColt (Aug 4, 2011)

I can´t watch it because it only streams online in the US.  bummer
The coach seems like a very likeable guy in the trailers though


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 5, 2011)

Jes said:


> So you're saying there's no happiness to be found there? I'm surprised to hear that coming from you.


 Not surprised to be hearing someone use The Passive Voice in a Debate. Let's discuss:blush: how the WB makes YOU feel.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Not surprised to be hearing someone use The Passive Voice in a Debate. Let's discuss:blush: how the WB makes YOU feel.



I'm pretty clear about how various things make me feel. I try to balance the sharing of my opinions with being respectful and I'm not attacking you, but I do think you're well beyond the pale and I simply cannot understand what motivates you to think, and behave, as you do. I've never really seen anything quite like it.

And that's not a compliment.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 5, 2011)

Jes said:


> I'm pretty clear about how various things make me feel. I try to balance the sharing of my opinions with being respectful and I'm not attacking you, but I do think you're well beyond the pale and I simply cannot understand what motivates you to think, and behave, as you do. I've never really seen anything quite like it.
> 
> And that's not a compliment.


 I'm saying, you ventured over to the Weight Board, which is a whole decade-of-archives Cabal of Damned Souls:blush: EXACTLY in sync with my procilivities... to obtain evidence of my unique level of Pale-Beyondness.:shocked: That in itself is a fascinating series of decisions on your:bow: part.:huh::blink:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 5, 2011)

Whoa 86 posts making this IIRC:huh: the most extensive NedThread in the History. I've hit some sort of nerve in our collective Cognitive Dissonance,:doh: one might infer.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I'm saying, you ventured over to the Weight Board, which is a whole decade-of-archives Cabal of Damned Souls:blush: EXACTLY in sync with my procilivities... to obtain evidence of my unique level of Pale-Beyondness.:shocked: That in itself is a fascinating series of decisions on your:bow: part.:huh::blink:



And? How does that declaration change anything you've ever said or done in your life? Which is, in case I've somehow not been clear, what I'm commenting on here.

My seeing a troublingly titled post in my 'new posts' lineup and going to read it doesn't change the fact that you wrote it in the first place.

I don't imagine that most people reading these threads see my 'fascinating series of decisions' as anything significant compared to yours.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 5, 2011)

Jes said:


> And? How does that declaration change anything you've ever said or done in your life? Which is, in case I've somehow not been clear, what I'm commenting on here.
> 
> My seeing a troublingly titled post in my 'new posts' lineup and going to read it doesn't change the fact that you wrote it in the first place.
> 
> I don't imagine that most people reading these threads see my 'fascinating series of decisions' as anything significant compared to yours.


 Well yeah there's my legend to consider:bow: but your feedback:eat1: is appreciated certainly.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 5, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Well yeah there's my legend to consider:bow: but your feedback:eat1: is appreciated certainly.



there are times when legend is better described as tragedy


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 6, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> there are times when legend is better described as tragedy


 Mmmm like I didn't live up:doh: to my Potential and become a Missile Designer? The 'School' I got bussed to every day specialized in that. I'm causing a mere fraction of the possible fatalities:shocked: in my chosen path of ThoughtCriminal.:batting:


----------



## butch (Aug 6, 2011)

Mod here: Let's take the personal debate to PM, shall we? If it continues, those involved will earn infractions.

Thanks,
Butch
Main Board co-moderator


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 7, 2011)

butch said:


> Mod here: Let's take the personal debate to PM, shall we? If it continues, those involved will earn infractions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Butch
> Main Board co-moderator


 Gotcha Butch:bow:, but my PM-box hovers in at about 97% so please no PMs, threadfollowers. I think we've all stated our perimeters and parameters pretty clearly.:doh::huh::happy:


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Aug 13, 2011)

coming from an FA, surprisingly I enjoy this show. Like said earlier, these folks are miserable, and no one deserves to be. Chris seems to really get more out of helping these people empower themselves more than the actual weight loss aspect. He doesn't judge them and is supportive. I think the main focus is taking control of one's life, and I guess for these people, the weight loss is one way of doing that I suppose. Thing is, as we all know, radical change in appearance does not necessarily solve all your problems.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 13, 2011)

TheIceManVer2.0 said:


> coming from an FA, surprisingly I enjoy this show. Like said earlier, these folks are miserable, and no one deserves to be. Chris seems to really get more out of helping these people empower themselves more than the actual weight loss aspect. He doesn't judge them and is supportive. I think the main focus is taking control of one's life, and I guess for these people, the weight loss is one way of doing that I suppose. Thing is, as we all know, radical change in appearance does not necessarily solve all your problems.



i agree. change in appearance does not solve every problem. but thank you for having the position that fat people have the right to feel empowered to do anything they want with their own bodies even if it is to lose weight. i think that's a healthy and adult perspective that's sometimes missed here. it proves definitively that not everyone is out to get off on the powerlessness of fat people in the face of their weight issues no matter what they might be or what they might personally think about it.


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i agree. change in appearance does not solve every problem. but thank you for having the position that fat people have the right to feel empowered to do anything they want with their own bodies even if it is to lose weight. i think that's a healthy and adult perspective that's sometimes missed here. it proves definitively that not everyone is out to get off on the powerlessness of fat people in the face of their weight issues no matter what they might be or what they might personally think about it.



well said, both of you.


----------

